# Oblonga



## alexhinojosamx

Que tal!

estoy confundido con el siginificado de esta palabra en el sig. contexto
"caja de pino de froma oblonga" 

¿alguien puede ayudar con el siginificado porfavor?


----------



## Bandama

Está en cualquier diccionario: más larga que ancha.


----------



## 0scar

En la práctica algo oblongo es algo parecido a una elipse.


----------



## oa2169

Esto podría ser caja oblonga?

O sólo esta?


----------



## Vampiro

Algo oblongo no sólo es más largo que ancho, además es medio ahuevado (no quiero decir ahuevonado, no me obliguen)
Saludos.
_


----------



## oa2169

Vampiro said:


> Algo oblongo no sólo es más largo que ancho, además es medio *ahuevado* *(aovado)* (no quiero decir ahuevonado, no me obliguen)
> Saludos.
> _


----------



## El Caballero Audaz

Originally Posted by *Vampiro* 

 
Algo oblongo no sólo es más largo que  ancho, además es medio *ahuevado* *(aovado)* (no quiero  decir ahuevonado, no me obliguen)
Saludos.

Según el diccionario, tan correcto es "ahuevado" como "aovado": en forma de huevo.
Saludos,


----------



## oa2169

Transcribo la definición del DRAE:
*Artículo enmendado.*
*Avance de la vigésima tercera edición*​*ahuevado**, da**.*
(Del part. de _ahuevar_).

*1. *adj._ C. Rica_ y_ Nic._ Aburrido, fastidiado.
*2. *adj._ C. Rica._ *indolente* (‖ flojo, perezoso).


*Artículo enmendado.*
*Avance de la vigésima tercera edición*​*ahuevada**.*
(De _ahuevar_).

*1. *f. coloq._ El Salv._ y_ Hond._ Acción de avergonzarse mucho alguien por algo.


No aparece la acepción "con forma de huevo".


----------



## El Caballero Audaz

oa2169 said:


> Transcribo la definición del DRAE:
> *Artículo enmendado.*
> *Avance de la vigésima tercera edición*​*ahuevado**, da**.*
> (Del part. de _ahuevar_).
> 
> *1. *adj._ C. Rica_ y_ Nic._ Aburrido, fastidiado.
> *2. *adj._ C. Rica._ *indolente* (‖ flojo, perezoso).
> 
> 
> *Artículo enmendado.*
> *Avance de la vigésima tercera edición*​*ahuevada**.*
> (De _ahuevar_).
> 
> *1. *f. coloq._ El Salv._ y_ Hond._ Acción de avergonzarse mucho alguien por algo.
> 
> 
> No aparece la acepción "con forma de huevo".




Pues no sé ..., tendrán que ponerse de acuerdo los diccionarios. Yo transcribo del Espasa. Primero del diccionario español-francés, que recoge el adjetivo "ahuevado" así:

_*ahuevado, a*

adj 1. (forma) *en forme d'œuf*. 2. amer & fam (atontado) abruti(e), étourdi(e)_.

Y luego del diccionario de la lengua, que recoge el verbo así:

*ahuevar*

_tr. y prnl._ *Dar forma de huevo a algo*: _has *ahuevado* el balón; el cazo se ha *ahuevado*_. || _amer. Atontar, azorar, acobardar: ahuevó al muchacho con tantos gritos; el muchacho se ahuevó._

Es todo lo que puedo decirte.

Saludos,


----------



## Bocha

Hola:


0scar said:


> En la práctica algo oblongo es algo parecido a una elipse.





Vampiro said:


> Algo oblongo no sólo es más largo que ancho, además es medio ahuevado _



¡Qué interesante! 
Yo siempre lo había entendido distinto, para mí una caja de zapatos (paralelepípedo) es oblonga, un pizarrón (usualmente rectángulo) es oblongo.
Obviamente, un huevo (de gallina) es oblongo y las elipses también. Pero nunca había relacionado *necesariamente* _oblongo_ con la forma oval


----------



## Vampiro

Bocha said:


> ¡Qué interesante!
> Yo siempre lo había entendido distinto, para mí una caja de zapatos (paralelepípedo) es oblonga, un pizarrón (usualmente rectángulo) es oblongo.
> Obviamente, un huevo (de gallina) es oblongo y las elipses también. Pero nunca había relacionado *necesariamente* _oblongo_ con la forma oval


Hola, Bocha.
La definición de los diccionarios es bastante escueta, poco clara, y hasta contradictoria si comparamos unos con otros.
Algo "oblongo", desde mi punto de vista, es algo deformado, alargado, y puede tener origen en un rectángulo o en alguna figura circular. En ingeniería se usa la definición para figuras como las que describí: ahuevadas (jé, no sabía que la palabrita iba a dar para tanto). El ejemplo más típico son las perforaciones alargadas que se hacen para calzar piezas que van sujetas con tornillos, ya que una perforación alargada permite un cierto ajuste que no sería posible con un agujero circular.
Acá hay definiciones y traducciones a varios idiomas, creo que en algunos casos el asunto queda más claro.
Saludos.
_


----------



## 0scar

Etimología de oblongo:
_Yo naci en  África, por eso mi piel es negra,_
_ Mi nombre el Oblongo, que en dialecto Swahili
quiere decir, mas largo que ancho.
Conozco cada árbol de esta selva, cada sendero de mi aldea,
cada historia de su gente, !cada historia!...
_(Les Luthiers)


----------



## XiaoRoel

Muy divertido, Oscar. Son unos genios.
El adjetivo *oblongo* es un _cultismo latino_ que aparece por primera vez en el _Diccionario de autoridades_. El origen latino es _oblongus_ (<_ob + longus_), con el significado de 'oblongo', 'prolongado' en Tito Livio. *Ob* es una preposición y preverbio de _original sentido local_ 'hacia delante'.
De ahí que el _sentido primario sea 'prolongado'._
El matiz de '_redondeado_ y estirado' es _secundario_, por su aplicación a _vasijas_ de ese tipo, como _panzudas_. Pero igual se puede aplicar propiamente a cosas no redondeadas, como una _caja de zapatos_, un _estuche_, etc.


----------



## Calambur

Vampiro said:


> Algo oblongo no sólo es más largo que ancho, además es medio ahuevado...





> Algo "oblongo", desde mi punto de vista, es algo deformado, alargado, y puede tener origen en un rectángulo o en alguna figura circular.


Siempre lo he entendido así.


----------



## Pinairun

En el María Moliner:



> *oblongo, -a* (del lat. "oblongus")
> adj. Aplicado a un objeto en que se consideran dos dimensiones, con una dimensión mayor que la otra. Alargado. Elíptico, o sea, redondo algo aplastado o alargado.


 
Pues eso mismo.
Saludos


----------



## alexhinojosamx

Muchas gracias!


----------



## albertovidal

Su sinónimo es *apaisado. *y, a veces puede tener forma ovoide


----------



## Calambur

Humm... no creo que apaisado sea sinónimo de oblongo (a algo apaisado, para ser oblongo le faltan las curvas).


----------



## albertovidal

Calambur said:


> Humm... no creo que apaisado sea sinónimo de oblongo (a algo apaisado, para ser oblongo le faltan las curvas).


No necesariamente oblongo tiene que tener curvatura!. Por lo general, sí las tiene. Pero, si no, oblongo y apaisado es igual


----------



## Peón

¡Qué interesante este hilo! 
Hubiese puesto las manos en el fuego por la definición que considera a oblongo como algo de forma ovoide. Nunca imaginé que también pudiese ser entendido como un rectángulo (apaisado o no). 
Creo que el uso que hacen los _Les Luthiers_, según nos indica *Oscar* en su post N° 12, remite más a algo con curvas (un hombre, que puede tener forma ovoide) que a un rectángulo. 
De ninguna manera entiendo que oblongo y apaisado sean sinónimos. En todo caso, si consideramos que algo oblongo sea recto, podrá o no ser apaisado. Saludos.


----------



## albertovidal

Peón said:


> ¡Qué interesante este hilo!
> Hubiese puesto las manos en el fuego por la definición que considera a oblongo como algo de forma ovoide. Nunca imaginé que también pudiese ser entendido como un rectángulo (apaisado o no).
> Creo que el uso que hacen los _Les Luthiers_, según nos indica *Oscar* en su post N° 12, remite más a algo con curvas (un hombre, que puede tener forma ovoide) que a un rectángulo.
> De ninguna manera entiendo que oblongo y apaisado sean sinónimos. En todo caso, si consideramos que algo oblongo sea recto, podrá o no ser apaisado. Saludos.




De acuerdo contigo. ablongo y apaisado serían sinónimos *únicamente*  si son rectángulos, _*más largos que anchos*_


----------



## Vampiro

abertovidal said:


> De acuerdo contigo. ablongo y apaisado serían sinónimos *únicamente* si son rectángulos, _*más largos que anchos*_


¿Y existen rectángulos que no sean más largos que anchos?

_


----------



## Peón

Vampiro said:


> ¿Y existen rectángulos que no sean más largos que anchos?
> 
> _


 
Creo, como vos, que esa "expresión más largo que ancho" para designar a algo "apaisado" es equívoca y supongo que está tomada literalmente de algún diccionario que así define a algo oblongo. 
Si se entiende que oblongo se refiere _también_ a una forma recta, es decir no ovoide, entiendo tiene que tener la forma de un rectángulo, *con independencia de cómo esté ubicado *(apaisado o no).
Saludos.


----------



## albertovidal

Vampiro said:


> ¿Y existen rectángulos que no sean más largos que anchos?
> 
> _


 
Sí. Los rectángulos cuya base es menor a su altura. Son rectángulos verticales

A mi entender, oblongo, en su definición es una forma geométrica ovoide o recta alargada. Por consiguiente si la figura fuera ovoide pero su base fuera inferior a su altura, deberíamos también llamarla oblonga?


----------



## Vampiro

Primero: la forma oblonga no tiene nada que ver con la orientación que esta tenga, entiéndase horizontal, vertical, o con un ángulo cualquiera, si es alargado y ovoide, es oblongo.  Punto pelota.
Si alguien quiere apegarse al diccionario, que lo haga por propia cuenta y riesgo, pero en alguna disciplinas lo mirarán como bicho raro si dice que un rectángulo es oblongo.
 
Segundo: No sé de dónde sacaron esa convención de que algo más largo que ancho es algo que está en posición vertical.  ¿Desde cuándo se define como largo a la altura de un objeto?.
 
Saludos.
_


----------



## aleCcowaN

Sólo quería agregar que oblongo con el significado de "figura prolongada de quatro (SIC) lados" es un término antiguo que fue reemplazado por "rectangular", una palabra más moderna y precisa, aunque todavía conserva un poco ese significado -entre otros- en inglés (En el famoso cuento "The Oblong Box" de Poe, el cajón es presumiblemente prismático). En castellano el término sugiere hoy más una idea de proporción que de contorno: el predominio claro pero no marcado de una dimensión con respecto a la otra, o las otras dos.


----------



## Peón

abertovidal said:


> A mi entender, oblongo, en su definición es una forma geométrica ovoide o recta alargada. _Por consiguiente si la figura fuera ovoide pero su base fuera inferior a su altura, deberíamos también llamarla oblonga?_


 
Yo creo que sí; si aceptáramos que oblongo es algo rectangular.
Saludos


----------



## albertovidal

Vampiro said:


> Primero: la forma oblonga no tiene nada que ver con la orientación que esta tenga, entiéndase horizontal, vertical, o con un ángulo cualquiera, si es alargado y ovoide, es oblongo.  Punto pelota.
> Si alguien quiere apegarse al diccionario, que lo haga por propia cuenta y riesgo, pero en alguna disciplinas lo mirarán como bicho raro si dice que un rectángulo es oblongo.
> 
> Segundo: No sé de dónde sacaron esa convención de que algo más largo que ancho es algo que está en posición vertical.  ¿Desde cuándo se define como largo a la altura de un objeto?.
> 
> Saludos.
> _



Dos cosas:
1) si, realmente, las deficiniciones de los diccionarios no son de confiar, entonces, a qué debemos creer. Por favor, si sabes adónde consultar, de manera más creíble que en un diccionario, házselo saber a este ignorante.
2) lo que yo dije es que, en un rectángulo, la base es el largo -o, si tu quieres, la longitud- y el ancho es su altura.
Estamos de acuerdo?. Agradeceré tus comentarios, en tanto y en cuanto no sean agresivos


----------



## Vampiro

abertovidal said:
			
		

> Dos cosas:
> 1) si, realmente, las deficiniciones de los diccionarios no son de confiar, entonces, a qué debemos creer. Por favor, si sabes adónde consultar, de manera más creíble que en un diccionario, házselo saber a este ignorante.
> 
> Lo dicho en tantos otros hilos: para temas específicos, a libros o diccionarios especializados.
> Aunque el tema de este hilo no creo que dé para tanto. Cuestión de gustos, si alguien quiere decir “oblongo” en lugar de “rectangular”, allá él.
> 
> 2) lo que yo dije es que, en un rectángulo, la base es el largo -o, si tu quieres, la longitud- y el ancho es su altura.
> Estamos de acuerdo?. Agradeceré tus comentarios, en tanto y en cuanto no sean agresivos
> 
> Largo y ancho son dos conceptos que no tienen nada que ver con la posición del rectángulo. Todos los rectángulos son más largos que anchos por definición (dos pares de lados iguales, ángulos de 90°… etc.); ahora, que estén en posición vertical, horizontal, o con un ángulo cualquiera en el espacio, es harina de otro costal.
> Y antes de que alguien me salga con la perorata de que no todos los rectángulos son más largos que anchos, porque el cuadrado, y bla, bla, bla… sí, el cuadrado es un caso particular de rectángulo y por eso tiene nombre propio.


 
Saludos.
_


----------



## 0scar

Significados comparados tomados de diccionarios de inglés e italiano:
Inglés: Que se parece a un rectángulo o elipse. Cuadrado, círculo o esfera alargado en una dirección.
Italiano: De forma alargada. Que es más largo que ancho. Dicho de un libro que es más ancho que alto.


----------



## albertovidal

Peón said:


> ¡Qué interesante este hilo!
> Hubiese puesto las manos en el fuego por la definición que considera a oblongo como algo de forma ovoide. Nunca imaginé que también pudiese ser entendido como un rectángulo (apaisado o no).
> Creo que el uso que hacen los _Les Luthiers_, según nos indica *Oscar* en su post N° 12, remite más a algo con curvas (un hombre, que puede tener forma ovoide) que a un rectángulo.
> De ninguna manera entiendo que oblongo y apaisado sean sinónimos. En todo caso, si consideramos que algo oblongo sea recto, podrá o no ser apaisado. Saludos.



Te adjunto un definición de Wikipedia:

oblongo


*Pronunciación:*  [o.ˈβloŋ.go] (AFI)
*Etimología:*  del latín _oblongus_
 *[editar] Acepciones*

*[editar] Adjetivo*


Singular Plural   Masculino oblongo oblongos   Femenino oblonga oblongas   1En cuanto a las dimensiones,  más largo  que ancho. 

*Sinónimos*: alargado, estirado, luengo, tendido, apaisado
*Ejemplos:*
 "El fruto es una baya _oblonga_ u ovoide con pericarpio  coriáceo o blando de color amarillo al madurar." _El cultivo de la  curuba_, Elides González [1]  2En mecánica se refiere a un taladro alargado,  utilizado para ajustar dos piezas en posición.


----------



## Peón

"Apaisado", "estirado" y "luengo " ¿son sinónimos entre sí? Lógicamente deberían serlo, según esta definición de Wikipedia. Si es así, algo está mal en la definición  (y en considerar que algo oblongo sea _necesariamente_ algo apaisado) ya que algo estirado o luengo no necesariamente es apaisado. (¿O sí?).


----------



## Calambur

¡U...ufff! Este hilo ha terminado enredándose _total y parcialmente_.


Peón said:


> Hubiese puesto las manos en el fuego por la definición que considera a oblongo como algo de forma ovoide.
> Yo también.
> 
> Nunca imaginé que también pudiese ser entendido como un rectángulo (apaisado o no).
> Yo tampoco.
> 
> Creo que el uso que hacen los _Les Luthiers_, según nos indica *Oscar* en su post N° 12, remite más a algo con curvas (un hombre, que puede tener forma ovoide) que a un rectángulo.
> Eso es una broma de Les Luthiers, muy de su estilo.
> 
> De ninguna manera entiendo que oblongo y apaisado sean sinónimos.
> Por supuesto, no son sinónimos. Algo oblongo puede estar colocado en posición apasaida, o en cualquier otra posición.


 


Vampiro said:


> Primero: la forma oblonga no tiene nada que ver con la orientación que esta tenga, entiéndase horizontal, vertical, o con un ángulo cualquiera, si es alargado y ovoide, es oblongo. Punto pelota.
> 
> [...]
> Segundo: No sé de dónde sacaron esa convención de que algo más largo que ancho es algo que está en posición vertical.
> Yo tampoco.
> ¿Desde cuándo se define como largo a la altura de un objeto?
> Misterio...


 


Peón said:


> "Apaisado", "estirado" y "luengo " ¿son sinónimos entre sí? Lógicamente deberían serlo, según esta definición de Wikipedia.
> Desde luego que NO son sinónimos. El problema es haber tomado como fuente a Wikipedia.
> Si es así, algo está mal en la definición (y en considerar que algo oblongo sea _necesariamente_ algo apaisado) (sin duda)
> ya que algo estirado o luengo no necesariamente es apaisado. (¿O sí? Por supuesto que NO).


Este es un cuadro *rectangular*, en posición apaisada (El nacimiento de Venus).
Este es un cuadro *rectangular*, en posición vertical (La Gioconda).
Esta imagen es elíptica, o sea: redonda algo aplastada y alargada (por no decir *oblonga*).

*luengo* es *largo, *y 
*estirar*, en lo pertinente, es:


> Del DUE.
> *3 *Alargar una cosa tirando de sus extremos u orillas. ¤ prnl. Alargarse una cosa.


----------



## Peón

Gracias* Calambur*. Con este tema del "oblongo" y de que el "le" es "universal" y "debe" usarse (a pesar de que alguna gente extraña de las periferias use "lo"), estaba dudando de mi, ya de por sí escasa, estabilidad mental.

Respecto al "oblongo" de Les Luthiers, sea el negro u otra cosa, uno supone siempre que es con curvas y que, según las circunstancias, puede o no estar apaisado, o no? . Creo que el uso que hacen estos maestros (me refiero a Les Luthiers) y las restantes opiniones reafirma mi teoría de que el "bando cuadrangular apaisado" está equivocado. ¡No hay nada personal chicos!
Saludos


----------

